# 92 Stanza Overheating and Transmission Problem



## pc8481 (Jun 22, 2004)

Question that maybe someone can help me with. I have a '92 Stanza, Auto, 4cyl, 2.3 liter engine. Many problems but some that concern me more than others. 

Problem 1: Transmission seems to slip when acceleration, especially when going into overdrive gear, also gets stuck in overdrive when acceleration uphill, will not downshift for power. Do I need a new transmission?

Problem 2: Engine overheats when going uphill. Checked coolant level and mixture both of which seems to be fine. Also checked to see if fans are coming on. Which they are. Any suggestions?

Problem 3: Engine hard to start when warm, though starts right up when cold. Very puzzling.

Any pointers that anyone could give would be appreciated. Thanks so much and sorry for the long post.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

i dont know much about the KA engines.....but it sounds like your transmission just needs rebuilt. Don't know what to say about overheating..only thing i canthink of is your temp sensor might be faulty. or your transmission is making your engine work to hard...but that shouldn't caues it to overheat....ya never knwo though. I'd check into fixing the tranny first.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Hello pc8481,

To answer your questions
1. I would start by changing the trans fluid and filter. Then see what happens.

2. The overheating could be as simple as the thermostat is bad (stuck partially open or partially closed depending on your stance), or just a clogged radiator. Try pulling the fans and backwash thru the cooling fins with a moderately high pressure stream of water. Many times alot of debris and dirt gets trapped between the condensor core and the radiator. 

3. Have the starting system checked. You may just have a starter that is just getting worn out. The brushes and winding develop more resitance when they get warm on older well-worn starters. Also just to be safe I would have the charging system tested to give you an idea of the state of the alternator and battery.

By the way, your engine is a 2.4L just so you know when you are asking for parts.

Troy


----------



## pc8481 (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback... yeah I know my engine is a 2.4 liter, just a typo at the end of the day, kinda embarrassing though. Appreciate all the help... i'll give those things a try.


----------

